

30 years of MSX - anigbrowl
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/27/feature_30_years_of_msx

======
tluyben2
I got my first MSX in '84 and went through MSX-2 and Turbo-R in the years
after. When the Amiga came out I got one of those, but always kept my MSX-2
computer (which was the most extended and thought me electronics and
programming) next to it to write demos and games on occasionally. Always found
the Amiga less fun to program on, but that's probably a first-love kind of
thing. I still have them (Amiga's and MSX's), they all still work (I cannot
say the same for the PCs and laptops I bought 10 years ago). And indeed only
the MSX I still code on for fun.

